# Votes needed pretty please



## Bodrighy (4 Nov 2013)

I have put in for the Intuit offer which, if successful would be worth some much needed cash. It depends on getting votes so if any of you wonderful, kind people could be so good could you go to the voting site and vote for me. You can find it here, doesn't cost you anything LOL. Voting goes on until the 11th December and you can vote once every day . Any votes would be greatly appreciated.

Pete


----------



## WoodySteve (4 Nov 2013)

Voted For You Pete


----------



## pip1954 (4 Nov 2013)

me to pete best of luck
pip


----------



## RogerP (4 Nov 2013)

Done.

Good luck!


----------



## cedarwood (4 Nov 2013)

+1 done 
best of luck pete


----------



## blackrodd (4 Nov 2013)

1 more vote! Well deserved too! Rodders


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Nov 2013)

added my vote as well. Good luck


----------



## Chrisnw (4 Nov 2013)

+1. Good luck!


----------



## FifeMike (4 Nov 2013)

Good luck - I've benefited from your advice often enough so it's good to pay back.


----------



## Jethro (4 Nov 2013)

Just voted, good luck


----------



## Bodrighy (4 Nov 2013)

Thank you, really appreciated. Fingers crossed now 

Pete


----------



## Robbo3 (4 Nov 2013)

It's not over 'till the fat lady sings.

Mine made it 133.

Good luck.


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (5 Nov 2013)

I voted matey, but I'm probably too late. I'm not online too often in the evening so missed this. Good luck though.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Nov 2013)

Good morning and thank you again to all you who have voted for me. Looking again at the FAQ's there is still time to vote. 


_"5. When can I submit my wish?

Wish submission is open between October 28, 2013 and December 11th, 2013.
6. When will winners be announced?

A total of eleven prizes totaling £15,000 will be awarded. We'll announce winners on the Intuit UK Facebook and Twitter page (@IntuitUK). Potential winners will be notified by and email after they've been selected. Drawings will occur on the following schedule:
-November 5, one £1,000 prize
-November 12, three £1,000 prizes
-November 19, three £1,000 prizes
-November 26, three £1,000 prizes
-December 11th, £5,000 prize
7. Can I submit a wish after November 5?

Yes! You can submit a wish even after we begin granting wishes. Of course, the sooner you submit your wish, the more time you have to get everyone to vote for it (votes make a difference!) The last day for submitting a wish is December 11th, 2013.
8. How are winning wishes selected?

Our panel of judges selects winners based on the nature of the wish, how the wish will transform your business, and how many votes your wish receives. Votes alone don’t determine the winner, but they make a difference. "_

Thanks again.

Pete


----------



## gregmcateer (5 Nov 2013)

Done
Good luck


----------



## KimG (5 Nov 2013)

tick


----------



## Doofusme (5 Nov 2013)

Done


----------



## Melinda_dd (5 Nov 2013)

I voted yesterday x


----------



## Jensmith (5 Nov 2013)

done. Good luck.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Nov 2013)

Melinda_dd":2f30isun said:


> I voted yesterday x


Thank you. You can vote more than once, once a day Melinda LOL. 


Pete


----------



## nev (5 Nov 2013)

#150


----------



## boysie39 (5 Nov 2013)

Done Pete, best of luck you deserve it .


----------



## tekno.mage (5 Nov 2013)

Done - good luck.


----------



## jpt (5 Nov 2013)

Dont forget you can vote once a day so keep it bookmarked and vote again.

Now up to 155.

john


----------



## procell (5 Nov 2013)

Voting is still being counted and we can vote once a day it seems so vote again!!!!!


----------



## winemaker (5 Nov 2013)

voted good luck


----------



## bassethound (5 Nov 2013)

Done! Good luck

Ted...


----------



## Robbo3 (6 Nov 2013)

Bodrighy":1r78b1d4 said:


> Thank you. You can vote more than once, once a day Melinda LOL.
> Pete


So you can, right up to the 11th December it seems.

181 :wink:


----------



## boysie39 (6 Nov 2013)

Just got another in just now 190


----------



## nev (6 Nov 2013)

bump 191


----------



## xraymtb (6 Nov 2013)

199 now


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Nov 2013)

200


----------



## thick_mike (6 Nov 2013)

201


----------



## nicguthrie (6 Nov 2013)

Only just saw this.

Pop, 207. I'll keep it on an active tab. If I remember every day till Nov 11, that's another 5


----------



## bassethound (6 Nov 2013)

Click 213 now.


----------



## EnErY (6 Nov 2013)

done Pete good luck mate
Regards
Bill


----------



## Sheptonphil (6 Nov 2013)

215 and counting.


----------



## lanemaux (7 Nov 2013)

Good luck amigo, I'm in!


----------



## thick_mike (7 Nov 2013)

222

It would be a good idea to edit your original message to let people know that they can vote everyday...some people may look at the message and think they have missed the chance to vote.


----------



## nev (7 Nov 2013)

224


----------



## boysie39 (7 Nov 2013)

225 now :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Nov 2013)

thick_mike":3fn7r293 said:


> 222
> 
> It would be a good idea to edit your original message to let people know that they can vote everyday...some people may look at the message and think they have missed the chance to vote.



Done, thanks for the pointer. And thanks everyone for the support.

Pete


----------



## bassethound (7 Nov 2013)

226 now...


----------



## procell (7 Nov 2013)

237 now


----------



## Mike.C (7 Nov 2013)

247

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Lons (7 Nov 2013)

253 Good luck

Bob


----------



## boysie39 (8 Nov 2013)

261 now , 
don't forget folks you can vote everyday .


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Nov 2013)

boysie39":ictrazch said:


> 261 now ,
> don't forget folks you can vote everyday .


Boysie you're a star 

Pete


----------



## KimG (8 Nov 2013)

266


----------



## nev (8 Nov 2013)

268


----------



## Mike.C (8 Nov 2013)

267 good luck

Cheers

Mike


----------



## winemaker (8 Nov 2013)

Done


----------



## Robbo3 (9 Nov 2013)

290. Looks like someone's sneeking in votes without reporting back to the forum ....... or perhaps you have other friends.


----------



## gregmcateer (9 Nov 2013)

291.
Non-woody friends? Don't be disgusting!!!


----------



## thick_mike (9 Nov 2013)

292...perhaps the other votes are from satisfied customers!? ;-)


----------



## boysie39 (9 Nov 2013)

Big shove now folk I've just got it up to 

=D> 294 =D>


----------



## nev (9 Nov 2013)

296


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Nov 2013)

299


----------



## Dalboy (9 Nov 2013)

Robbo3":199c6dg3 said:


> 290. Looks like someone's sneeking in votes without reporting back to the forum ....... or perhaps you have other friends.



I confess I sneeked in 2


----------



## nicguthrie (9 Nov 2013)

Here's a thought, if you have a mobile device that connects through the mobile phone network to give you internet access, you can use it to get an extra vote... Just don't sign in to Facebook and go straight to the vote page. The vote will have a different IP address than the one from your PC working down the phone line. :twisted: 

Not that I'd condone such behavior, you realise... I'm just speaking hypothetically from my IT background  

Nic


----------



## Mike.C (9 Nov 2013)

301 come on lads and lasses we need to be well into the 1000 by December. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## boysie39 (10 Nov 2013)

320 and still rising keep going folk ,still time .


----------



## Mike.C (10 Nov 2013)

329

Cheers

Mike


----------



## nicguthrie (10 Nov 2013)

340!

Humming along now!


----------



## procell (10 Nov 2013)

347


----------



## HeliGav (10 Nov 2013)

Booooooooooosh! Vote landed! Some interesting stuff on your site, nice!


----------



## boysie39 (11 Nov 2013)

Up to 365 now , from the number of views a lot have not voted as yet .

If you read Pete's first post you will see the word * here * if you click on that it takes you to where you can vote .


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2013)

You can find it here Folk. You can vote once a day until Dec. 11th. Money will be used to upgrade equipment and extraction to improve my workshop for teaching. Very limited at the moment. Thank you to Boisie and all the others who have / are voting, really appreciated.

Pete


----------



## nev (11 Nov 2013)

377


----------



## nicguthrie (11 Nov 2013)

384

Still rising


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Nov 2013)

385


----------



## bassethound (11 Nov 2013)

398 now


----------



## thick_mike (11 Nov 2013)

406


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Nov 2013)

You guys are real stars. Thank you for all the support. I really do appreciate it. 

Pete


----------



## Jethro (11 Nov 2013)

411  

Geoff


----------



## boysie39 (12 Nov 2013)

426 looking good .


----------



## nicguthrie (12 Nov 2013)

430


----------



## nev (12 Nov 2013)

433


----------



## Mr_P (12 Nov 2013)

436


----------



## Mike.C (12 Nov 2013)

438

Cheers

Mike


----------



## John. B (12 Nov 2013)

One from me as well, Good luck!
John. B


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Nov 2013)

453


----------



## bassethound (12 Nov 2013)

454


----------



## Jethro (12 Nov 2013)

458  

Geoff


----------



## nicguthrie (13 Nov 2013)

474... Quite a few since last reported!

Nic.


----------



## deema (13 Nov 2013)

Done
Good luck


----------



## boysie39 (13 Nov 2013)

=D> =D> 480 =D> =D> 

This going well


----------



## ericdockum (13 Nov 2013)

voted again today.

does everyone realise you can vote _once each day_ until it closes, therefore 28 to go for me.

(I have a bookmark for the voting page next to the one for UK workshop so I do it first thing.......)



good luck.


----------



## nev (13 Nov 2013)

482


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Nov 2013)

Good morning and thank you. Quick check before heading to the workshop and looks as though I may make the 500 today thanks to all you people. Who knows, I may even get to have some money to upgrade equipment LOL. 

Pete


----------



## John. B (13 Nov 2013)

484.
John. B


----------



## Mike.C (13 Nov 2013)

494

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bassethound (13 Nov 2013)

511 Votes now


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Nov 2013)

518


----------



## gregmcateer (13 Nov 2013)

520, fellah


----------



## Jethro (13 Nov 2013)

526  Lets keep ut going


Geoff


----------



## nev (14 Nov 2013)

534


----------



## John. B (14 Nov 2013)

535 and still going,
John. B


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Nov 2013)

541


----------



## boysie39 (14 Nov 2013)

:lol: 542 :lol: and rising .


----------



## Mike.C (14 Nov 2013)

545 =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## procell (14 Nov 2013)

550


----------



## thick_mike (14 Nov 2013)

552


----------



## Jethro (14 Nov 2013)

one more


Geoff


----------



## JustBen (14 Nov 2013)

Done


----------



## boysie39 (15 Nov 2013)

=D> =D> 572 =D> =D> 

It.s great to have something to look forward to of a morning :lol: :lol:


----------



## nev (15 Nov 2013)

575


----------



## ss03947 (15 Nov 2013)

I'm in  
576
SS.


----------



## John. B (15 Nov 2013)

579,
Still going
John. B


----------



## nicguthrie (15 Nov 2013)

596, and still going strong 

Nic.


----------



## Mike.C (15 Nov 2013)

596  

Edit Something up there as Nic and myself appear to both have 596.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## jpt (15 Nov 2013)

600

it seems that you have to leave at least 24 hours between votes otherwise they dont count but will show as if they have been registered.

john


----------



## nicguthrie (15 Nov 2013)

I've noticed that happen a few times. I believe it shows your vote as logged when you press the button, then ignores it when you refresh, if the last vote you registered from that browser (by cookie) or IP (by connection) was within the last 24 hours.

I try to vote every day, but being a night owl, possibly ended up trying to vote twice in the 24 hours.

Most likely my fault 

Nic.

Edit: Like wot John says... :lol:


----------



## joethedrummer (15 Nov 2013)

Couldn"t resist it ,,had a quick google search for an Intuit,, and by the look of it , it sure beats the "back of a fag packet approach", ,,hope you get it,,,


----------



## joethedrummer (15 Nov 2013)

I make that 602,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Mike.C (15 Nov 2013)

jpt":2cc5ea16 said:


> 600
> 
> it seems that you have to leave at least 24 hours between votes otherwise they dont count but will show as if they have been registered.
> 
> john



Thanks John. That's the problem as I voted at 2.30pm yesterday. 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## thick_mike (15 Nov 2013)

615


----------



## Jethro (15 Nov 2013)

620


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Nov 2013)

631


----------



## bassethound (16 Nov 2013)

633


----------



## boysie39 (16 Nov 2013)

638 will we make the 1000 Keep voting daily .


----------



## John. B (16 Nov 2013)

646 still going
John. B


----------



## Mr_P (16 Nov 2013)

648 Good Luck


----------



## Mike.C (16 Nov 2013)

655 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Robbo3 (16 Nov 2013)

661.

Looking to see what the opposition was like, here is a rough summary :
- https://www.loveourlocalbusiness.com/base

935 applicants
Pete's current vote count = 661
Approx 16 with more votes - most are over 1000 & tend to be dance/fitness troupes
Approx 5 within 100 votes (ie 530+ at that time )

"... Votes alone don’t determine the winner, but they make a difference."


----------



## Teepeg (16 Nov 2013)

Done
Good luck from me ....


----------



## boysie39 (17 Nov 2013)

=D> =D> 674 =D> =D> 

We can get to 1000   Keep voting he's worth it . :lol:


----------



## WoodySteve (17 Nov 2013)

677 Good luck


----------



## John. B (17 Nov 2013)

679 Still going
john. B


----------



## Nick Laguna UK (17 Nov 2013)

680
good luck mate

cheers
nick


----------



## procell (17 Nov 2013)

686


----------



## gregmcateer (17 Nov 2013)

697


----------



## Lons (17 Nov 2013)

701


----------



## Jethro (18 Nov 2013)

712 looking good


Geoff


----------



## Paul Chapman (18 Nov 2013)

713


----------



## Lons (18 Nov 2013)

714

creeping up!


----------



## John. B (18 Nov 2013)

730 
Still going
John. B


----------



## boysie39 (18 Nov 2013)

733 will he make the 1000 come on folk give it a rip


----------



## Mike.C (18 Nov 2013)

736

Cheers

Mike


----------



## thick_mike (18 Nov 2013)

739


----------



## Chrispy (18 Nov 2013)

I really hope this works Pete, you are running up one heck of a bar tab! voting twice a day (home and work) for you.


----------



## gregmcateer (18 Nov 2013)

743, matey


----------



## Lons (18 Nov 2013)

Only 251 left to go now  



> voting twice a day



Never thought of that! Presumably 'cos they're different email addresses. I know it just knocks the vote off again if you try more than once from the same address  

Bob


----------



## John. B (19 Nov 2013)

765, Still going
John. B


----------



## boysie39 (19 Nov 2013)

768 going up up upppp


----------



## Paul Chapman (19 Nov 2013)

772


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Nov 2013)

Thank you all for the votes, keep 'em coming. Might get the 1000 yet LOL. 

Really do appreciate it. Not sure I can stand a round for everyone who votes I'm afraid, be no money left for the equipment LOL

Pete


----------



## gregmcateer (19 Nov 2013)

787


----------



## SteveF (19 Nov 2013)

788


----------



## Mike.C (19 Nov 2013)

789

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bassethound (19 Nov 2013)

791 Votes


----------



## riclepp (19 Nov 2013)

voted for you


----------



## Jethro (19 Nov 2013)

just hit the 800 =D> 

Geoff


----------



## nicguthrie (20 Nov 2013)

806

*Really* hope you get something out of all this! 

But hey, even if you win nothing, you get a good boost by all the support from your fellow woodies 

Nic.


----------



## nev (20 Nov 2013)

816 bump


----------



## boysie39 (20 Nov 2013)

8) 8) We have it well into the 800s so with a good push we could make the Magical 1000 by the weekend so give it your best shots. =D> =D> 

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: Best of luck Pete (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## John. B (20 Nov 2013)

818 and still going
John. B


----------



## Jethro (20 Nov 2013)

One more good luck =D>


----------



## Dalboy (20 Nov 2013)

846 now


----------



## thick_mike (20 Nov 2013)

847


----------



## John. B (21 Nov 2013)

867 and rising
John. B


----------



## boysie39 (21 Nov 2013)

=D> =D> 868 =D> =D> 

Looks as if approx. 50 people are voting each day , do by my reckoning we should be banging on the door of 1000 by Sunday 24th .

Great stuff folk who knows how many Pete can get 

:lol: :lol: :lol: =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Mike.C (21 Nov 2013)

882 =D> =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Nov 2013)

Thank you all who are voting for me. Now up to 16th, highest yet. I appreciate all of the votes, thank you.

Pete


----------



## Jethro (21 Nov 2013)

one more :lol: =D>


----------



## Lons (21 Nov 2013)

C'mon - only 109 left to go now


----------



## Robbo3 (22 Nov 2013)

Bodrighy":fw4uplsa said:


> Now up to 16th, highest yet. Pete


Care to share the link for the info, or aren't you allowed to?
899


----------



## KimG (22 Nov 2013)

So far I managed to vote every day, a remarkable feat! 907.


----------



## nev (22 Nov 2013)

908


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Nov 2013)

Robbo3":1u6v0mib said:


> Bodrighy":1u6v0mib said:
> 
> 
> > Now up to 16th, highest yet. Pete
> ...



If you close the part about me a list of the applicants pops up, click on the 'most loved wishes' and you can see where I am in the listing. At the moment I am 16tgh.

Pete


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Nov 2013)

910


----------



## boysie39 (22 Nov 2013)

Fellow forumites we don't want one of our members finishing outside the top 10 :shock: :shock: do we. :?: :?: :?: 

As far as I can make out this voting list is open until the 11th Dec. 

So if we all make an effort to vote daily we should be able to get Pete (bodrighy) into the top 10 and maybe even win the darn thing (hammer) (hammer) =D> =D> 

So let's have you for the next couple of weeks. =D> =D>


----------



## John. B (22 Nov 2013)

910, onward and upwards soon make a 1000 :arrow: :arrow: :arrow: :arrow:
John. B


----------



## Mike.C (22 Nov 2013)

916

Cheers

Mike


----------



## nicguthrie (22 Nov 2013)

925.

Not far to go...

Nic.


----------



## bassethound (22 Nov 2013)

935


----------



## Lons (22 Nov 2013)

950 - nice round figure  

Bob


----------



## Robbo3 (23 Nov 2013)

Bodrighy":kzatrm4t said:


> If you close the part about me a list of the applicants pops up, click on the 'most loved wishes' and you can see where I am in the listing. At the moment I am 16tgh. Pete


I did it the hard way going through each individual page & keeping a mental tally. Doh!

953


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Nov 2013)

959


----------



## boysie39 (23 Nov 2013)

wow 962 looking good .


----------



## nev (23 Nov 2013)

964


----------



## John. B (23 Nov 2013)

965 getting there!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## bassethound (23 Nov 2013)

992 :mrgreen:


----------



## Jethro (23 Nov 2013)

998 getting close #-o #-o #-o


----------



## Lons (23 Nov 2013)

GO ON THEN! WHO'S GONNA PUT IN THE 1000 TH VOTE? I can't as I've already voted today.
Bob


----------



## gregmcateer (23 Nov 2013)

B£gger! Missed it - 1002


----------



## nicguthrie (23 Nov 2013)

hahah 1003! Darn. 

Let's see if we can get all "Newspeak" and hit 1337 

Nic.


----------



## gregmcateer (24 Nov 2013)

1015


----------



## boysie39 (24 Nov 2013)

It's up to 1017 as of now . =D> =D> 

Just looking at the voting chart Pete would want over the 2400 to get him into the top 10, anyone got views on this , :?: :?: 

Not sure when the closing date is ,but as long as it is showing I will be voting . 

If you could keep it up pete might just make it .

He has had a wonderful response up to now =D> It would be horrible to lose out now .

So if you can keep voting .


----------



## Paul Chapman (24 Nov 2013)

1020


----------



## Mike.C (24 Nov 2013)

1027 =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## MickCheese (24 Nov 2013)

1029

Mick


----------



## John. B (24 Nov 2013)

1033 and climbing


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Nov 2013)

Thank you all, I really do appreciate this. I have a bit of a problem with some of the higher listed 'businesses' as they seem to be established businesses or charities and don't really fit the criteria as I read it. May be just sour grapes on my opart and so haven't complaioned on the site and hope that the judges see it the same way. 

Pete


----------



## bassethound (24 Nov 2013)

1053


----------



## boysie39 (25 Nov 2013)

:lol: :lol: 1060 =D> =D> ,

Pete , I was thinking along your view as well , I hope the judges are as well.

As it is the folk on here are giving you magnificent support . 

Well done everyone . =D> =D>


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Nov 2013)

1063


----------



## nev (25 Nov 2013)

1065


----------



## John. B (25 Nov 2013)

still going


----------



## Mike.C (25 Nov 2013)

boysie39":68tw0d77 said:


> It's up to 1017 as of now . =D> =D>
> 
> Just looking at the voting chart Pete would want over the 2400 to get him into the top 10, anyone got views on this , :?: :?:
> 
> ...



1076 =D> 

Where is the league table?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## nicguthrie (25 Nov 2013)

If anyone has a phone with internet, use it on it's data connection rather than wifi to get a second vote  Just don't sign into Facebook.

It's hard to possibly compete when a large number of the other entrants are cheerleader schools and the like, with dozens of teenage students and easily nagged parents to get to vote. Especially when said teens can vote on their mobile's before each lesson. A simple bribe of a winning party would swing virtually any class of teenage cheerleaders :lol: 

Not a level playing field, but hey, that's life.

1085 votes now tho...

Nic.


----------



## gregmcateer (25 Nov 2013)

1099 - Come on guys, let's hit 1100 !!


----------



## Chrispy (25 Nov 2013)

1100 done!


----------



## boysie39 (26 Nov 2013)

=D> =D> 1121 =D> =D> 

Oh what a beautiful morning . Over one thousand and still going strong . Votes I mean ,although sometimes I do feel that old . :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John. B (26 Nov 2013)

1123, but who's counting???? #-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## nev (26 Nov 2013)

+1


----------



## Mike.C (26 Nov 2013)

1128 =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Jethro (26 Nov 2013)

1150  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## bassethound (26 Nov 2013)

1152


----------



## Robbo3 (27 Nov 2013)

1160 ....

... but has been overtaken by two others & is now in 18th place.


----------



## nev (27 Nov 2013)

+1


----------



## boysie39 (27 Nov 2013)

Another day another vote , :lol: 1168 =D> =D>


----------



## Paul Chapman (27 Nov 2013)

1171


----------



## nicguthrie (27 Nov 2013)

1175 ticking along nicely now.


----------



## MARK.B. (27 Nov 2013)

Done
Best of luck


----------



## Mike.C (27 Nov 2013)

1182.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## winemaker (27 Nov 2013)

voted again


----------



## paul-c (27 Nov 2013)

have done
and will try and remember to do it daily
cheers
paul-c


----------



## Jethro (27 Nov 2013)

one more  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## bernienufc (27 Nov 2013)

+1 more


----------



## Baldhead (27 Nov 2013)

Got my vote, all the best.

Baldhead


----------



## bassethound (27 Nov 2013)

1221 now


----------



## nev (28 Nov 2013)

1260 bump


----------



## boysie39 (28 Nov 2013)

Wow !!! it's going really well =D> =D> 
1268 and rising keep it going folks =D> =D>


----------



## renderer01 (28 Nov 2013)

Done Bod, I know what its like and how tough it can be. Good luck too you sir.
Rend.


----------



## Mike.C (28 Nov 2013)

1279 =D> Come on lets send him up the league

Cheers

Mike


----------



## ColeyS1 (28 Nov 2013)

1284 boosh- that was painless !

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## morfa (28 Nov 2013)

Voted and it's in my 'daily bookmarks', so should get a few more in before now and then.


----------



## spinks (28 Nov 2013)

only just realised I can vote every day!!!!


----------



## Jethro (28 Nov 2013)

+1  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## Robbo3 (29 Nov 2013)

Regained a lost place - back up to 18th.

1338


----------



## bassethound (29 Nov 2013)

1343


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Nov 2013)

Thank you again t all of you who are voting. truly appreciated. 

Pete


----------



## boysie39 (29 Nov 2013)

UK Workshop members , give yourselves a pat on the back ,you deserve it . =D> =D> 

You are giving one of our own a fighting chance against hugh odds .

there are a few more voting days left and if we give our very best efforts over the 
remaining days or nights we could get Bodrighy over the 2000 mark what an achievement .

Keep voting =D> =D> =D>


----------



## nev (29 Nov 2013)

+1 more


----------



## John. B (29 Nov 2013)

1363 and counting


----------



## Mike.C (29 Nov 2013)

1368

Cheers

Mike


----------



## renderer01 (29 Nov 2013)

1371
Rend.


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 Nov 2013)

1381


----------



## heatherw (29 Nov 2013)

It seems to read your IP address, I voted from work this morning, and just as an experiment voted again here at home at lunchtime. It worked!


----------



## gregmcateer (29 Nov 2013)

1391


----------



## boysie39 (30 Nov 2013)

=D> =D> 1417 =D> =D> .
we should get well over the 1500s over the weekend .

Keep it going folk .


----------



## John. B (30 Nov 2013)

1420 still there!! :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Paul Chapman (30 Nov 2013)

1422


----------



## nev (30 Nov 2013)

+1


----------



## Mike.C (30 Nov 2013)

1425 =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## WibbleWobble (30 Nov 2013)

1431

 Cheers

Pete


----------



## thick_mike (30 Nov 2013)

1434 still going strong


----------



## MickCheese (30 Nov 2013)

1436. Seems to have stalled a bit. 

Mick


----------



## bassethound (30 Nov 2013)

1456


----------



## Jethro (30 Nov 2013)

one more  =D> 


Geoff


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Nov 2013)

Thank you all for your support. Pretty hectic here at the moment with four markets in three days and another two to go and a load of stock to make up hence my slow response but it is truly appreciated.

pete


----------



## Lons (1 Dec 2013)

1469 after my daily vote

How do you see the "pecking order". I can't find a way to see where you are on the list

Bob


----------



## Peter Sefton (1 Dec 2013)

1476 and counting, keep it up guys
https://www.loveourlocalbusiness.com/ba ... t_id=93255


----------



## boysie39 (1 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1480 =D> =D> 

:ho2 :ho2 We are into the season now so let's be having you :ho2 :ho2 :lol: :lol:


----------



## nev (1 Dec 2013)

+1 more


----------



## Paul Chapman (1 Dec 2013)

1492


----------



## Mike.C (1 Dec 2013)

1495

Cheers

Mike


----------



## MickCheese (1 Dec 2013)

Over 1500 now. 

Mick


----------



## bassethound (1 Dec 2013)

1514 


Ted...


----------



## Jethro (1 Dec 2013)

1 more  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## paultnl (1 Dec 2013)

1519 now


----------



## boysie39 (2 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1534 =D> =D> 
Going well we might make the magical 2000 before Sunday :lol: :lol: Lets have another big heave =D> =D>


----------



## nev (2 Dec 2013)

+ another


----------



## Paul Chapman (2 Dec 2013)

1543


----------



## Mike.C (2 Dec 2013)

1553 Come on Lads and Lasses one BIG final push.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bassethound (2 Dec 2013)

1572 

Ted....


----------



## nicguthrie (2 Dec 2013)

1578. 

We're still in there.


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Dec 2013)

Up 1 more 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Dec 2013)

Apologies for my absence but been up to my eyes in markets, fairs and commissions and running out of stock so not been on here that much. Thank you again for all your support. I appreciate it a lot.

Pete


----------



## Jethro (2 Dec 2013)

one more  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## Peter Sefton (3 Dec 2013)

1598


----------



## Phil Pascoe (3 Dec 2013)

1600!!!


----------



## boysie39 (3 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1608 =D> =D> 

And going like a train .


----------



## nev (3 Dec 2013)

+1 bump


----------



## John. B (3 Dec 2013)

1619
So far, so good!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Goulss (3 Dec 2013)

And another, how are you doing?


----------



## Dalboy (3 Dec 2013)

1625


----------



## Paul Chapman (3 Dec 2013)

1630


----------



## Mike.C (3 Dec 2013)

1638 =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bassethound (3 Dec 2013)

1640 

Ted...


----------



## boysie39 (4 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1660 =D> =D> 

Up and at them. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (4 Dec 2013)

1675 slowing down now come on everyone

Cheers

Mike


----------



## nev (4 Dec 2013)

+1


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 Dec 2013)

1689 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## John. B (4 Dec 2013)

1692 still going 
John


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Dec 2013)

1694


----------



## Dalboy (4 Dec 2013)

1712 and still counting


----------



## MickCheese (4 Dec 2013)

How do you know where in the list you are?

Mick


----------



## bassethound (4 Dec 2013)

1715 

Ted....


----------



## Dalboy (4 Dec 2013)

MickCheese":108gopvg said:


> How do you know where in the list you are?
> 
> Mick


Click on the link in the first post then close the vote screen you will see another screen






Click on the most loved ringed number1 then click on number 2 untill you reach page 4


----------



## gregmcateer (4 Dec 2013)

1721, good fellow


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Dec 2013)

1739


----------



## boysie39 (5 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1742 =D> =D> .

This is a great effort folks , can we make 2000 this weekend . why not .Give it a lash :lol: :lol:


----------



## John. B (5 Dec 2013)

1744 still climbing (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Jethro (5 Dec 2013)

one more  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## winemaker (5 Dec 2013)

I managed to vote twice today(am/pm)


----------



## Mike.C (5 Dec 2013)

1765

Cheers

Mike


----------



## nicguthrie (5 Dec 2013)

1776


----------



## winemaker (5 Dec 2013)

1780 third time today


----------



## boysie39 (6 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1795 =D> =D> 

Keep at it folk try for the 2000 Pete { Bodrigy ) is a great help to all on here , so now it's now our turn ,


----------



## M P Hales (6 Dec 2013)

1796  

M


----------



## nev (6 Dec 2013)

+1 bump


----------



## John. B (6 Dec 2013)

1800!!! Yeeouuu!!! :deer :deer :deer :ho2 :ho2 :ho2 :shock: :shock: :shock: Nearly got carried away then


----------



## Mike.C (6 Dec 2013)

1805

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman (6 Dec 2013)

1818


----------



## thick_mike (6 Dec 2013)

1821


----------



## bassethound (6 Dec 2013)

1829 now 

Ted...


----------



## Alexam (6 Dec 2013)

Done, best of luck.
Alex


----------



## nev (7 Dec 2013)

+1 bump


----------



## boysie39 (7 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1862 =D> =D> 

If we can get it over the 2000 this weekend I will buy you all a drink in my local :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Dec 2013)

1866


----------



## Peter Sefton (7 Dec 2013)

Plus 1

https://www.loveourlocalbusiness.com/ba ... t_id=93255


----------



## Mike.C (7 Dec 2013)

1876 =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## gregmcateer (7 Dec 2013)

1882
Cmon, cmon - lets hit 2000


----------



## bassethound (7 Dec 2013)

1887 

Ted...


----------



## thick_mike (7 Dec 2013)

Voted!


----------



## Lons (7 Dec 2013)

1902 - getting there


----------



## Robbo3 (8 Dec 2013)

Back to 19th place having been overtaken by a cheer leading & a running club. 

However Pete has managed to ease his way past the dog care club that had previously overtaken him.

1919


----------



## Peter Sefton (8 Dec 2013)

1925


----------



## Baldhead (8 Dec 2013)

Got to make 2000 before Christmas 

Baldhead


----------



## boysie39 (8 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> 1931 =D> =D> 
:ho2 let's have a big effort in this season of goodwill and all that stuff . :ho2 

:ho2 :ho2 It is the season to be voting ( trah ,laha laha la la la laha laha .) :roll: :roll: :ho2 :ho2


----------



## Goulss (8 Dec 2013)

1931 yay


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Dec 2013)

1935


----------



## nev (8 Dec 2013)

+1


----------



## Mike.C (8 Dec 2013)

1940

Cheers

Mike


----------



## nicguthrie (8 Dec 2013)

1957. Not far till the swingin' sixties now


----------



## bassethound (8 Dec 2013)

1964

Ted...


----------



## winemaker (8 Dec 2013)

1968


----------



## John. B (8 Dec 2013)

and another (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Dec 2013)

Thank you for the support guys. May make the 2000 this weekend after all. Looking at the others the leaders have 17000 which seems rather large for so called small businesses still. We'll see. I can't complain about the support I have got from people and am truly grateful to you all.

Pete


----------



## Mr_P (8 Dec 2013)

1975, spooky the year I was born. Must be a good omen

Good Luck


----------



## gregmcateer (8 Dec 2013)

1980 - Spooky - the year I went to secondary school!!


----------



## KimG (9 Dec 2013)

1988, nothing spooky about it. Unspooky!


----------



## boysie39 (9 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> :ho2 :ho2 1998 :ho2 :ho2 =D> =D> 

You are great people on here and elsewhere as I'm sure Pete's family and friends are very much involved ,great work by all .

I wonder could we get to 2500 by :ho2 CHRISTMAS :ho2 :roll: :roll: 

There is no harm in trying ,I will be voting until they take it off .


----------



## ericdockum (9 Dec 2013)

I made the 2000th!

good luck, 
eric


----------



## John. B (9 Dec 2013)

2006 and still going (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## nev (9 Dec 2013)

2013!


----------



## winemaker (9 Dec 2013)

2013


----------



## Mike.C (9 Dec 2013)

2021

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Peter Sefton (9 Dec 2013)

2044
Cheers Peter


----------



## MickCheese (9 Dec 2013)

By my reckoning you are in the top twenty but not the top ten but not far off so you need a big push now.

Good luck.

Mick


----------



## SteveF (9 Dec 2013)

2046


----------



## TCats (9 Dec 2013)

voted


----------



## bassethound (9 Dec 2013)

2054 

Ted....


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Dec 2013)

2072


----------



## boysie39 (10 Dec 2013)

:shock: :shock: :x :x I have just seen what Pete has posted about some of the other " SMALL " business's that are looking for the same grant that he is .

IMO that number 27,000 would be the yearly average for the entire Premiership for a very good year maybe even better . And how anybody with that support should be allowed to call themselves a small business is beyond me . 

Sorry Pete , I don't think we can get to that figure but I'm sure you will get our votes right up until closing date .

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Peter Sefton (10 Dec 2013)

One more


----------



## nicguthrie (10 Dec 2013)

2086! I missed my whole lifetime yesterday!

Looking at the top vote receiver, I highly doubt that a small leisure club in a small community is generating that number of votes legitimately. There are hundreds of ways to cheat in these things, it's rather easy to hire a bot net for example. We'll see if we can get you something the proper way, if not, you've had some exposure from those looking through the site, and you've had a great show of solidarity from your fellow woodworkers. 

Cheers.

Nic.


----------



## nev (10 Dec 2013)

+1


----------



## Bodrighy (10 Dec 2013)

nicguthrie":2y00ezk3 said:


> 2086! I missed my whole lifetime yesterday!
> 
> Looking at the top vote receiver, I highly doubt that a small leisure club in a small community is generating that number of votes legitimately. There are hundreds of ways to cheat in these things, it's rather easy to hire a bot net for example. We'll see if we can get you something the proper way, if not, you've had some exposure from those looking through the site, and you've had a great show of solidarity from your fellow woodworkers.
> 
> ...



Whether I get a 'prize' or not I am overwhelmed with the support here and on the other forum I use. I too have some doubts regarding the size of the votes for some but as votes supposedly count for only 25% of the marking there is always hope.

Pete


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Dec 2013)

2100


----------



## bassethound (10 Dec 2013)

2101


----------



## Dalboy (10 Dec 2013)

nicguthrie":bvbs0n2n said:


> 2086! I missed my whole lifetime yesterday!
> 
> Looking at the top vote receiver, I highly doubt that a small leisure club in a small community is generating that number of votes legitimately. There are hundreds of ways to cheat in these things, it's rather easy to hire a bot net for example. We'll see if we can get you something the proper way, if not, you've had some exposure from those looking through the site, and you've had a great show of solidarity from your fellow woodworkers.
> 
> ...



I have noticed that some of the top ones are getting 1 - 2 thousand votes per day


Oh yep +1 more


----------



## Paul Chapman (11 Dec 2013)

2135 :ho2


----------



## nev (11 Dec 2013)

+ another


----------



## nicguthrie (11 Dec 2013)

2140


----------



## thick_mike (11 Dec 2013)

2142


----------



## winemaker (11 Dec 2013)

2152


----------



## boysie39 (11 Dec 2013)

+ i .


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 Dec 2013)

+ 1 making 2173


----------



## riclepp (11 Dec 2013)

2174


----------



## Jethro (11 Dec 2013)

one more  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## Bodrighy (11 Dec 2013)

As far as I can tell it closes for voting at 23.59 tonight so time to get those last ones in.Thank you again to all of you for the support. Whatever the result it has been worth it to see that people are willing to encourage and support like this.

Pete


----------



## jpt (11 Dec 2013)

2010 now and still an hour to go.


----------



## VikingAl (11 Dec 2013)

Done!. Good luck.


----------



## Paul Chapman (12 Dec 2013)

2214 :ho2


----------



## nev (12 Dec 2013)

2223


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Dec 2013)

Even if I don't win the support that I received from friends, customers etc was amazing and encouraging. Fingers crossed I can upgrade to teach in my workshop but if not congratulations to those that do win. After the Christmas rush is over a massive revamp of the workshop is planned to make the workshop as student friendly as possible whether I win or not. Thanks again to everyone who has been supporting me in this

Pete


----------



## winemaker (12 Dec 2013)

2230


----------



## Chrispy (12 Dec 2013)

Hmmm, sorry to pour water on your fire Pete but haves you read the rules? I've just had a quick look and it seems to say that you can only vote once for any entrant, and any multiple voting will be voided! hope this is not the case for all the effort that's been going on.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Dec 2013)

Chrispy":3idd6gnd said:


> Hmmm, sorry to pour water on your fire Pete but haves you read the rules? I've just had a quick look and it seems to say that you can only vote once for any entrant, and any multiple voting will be voided! hope this is not the case for all the effort that's been going on.



You can vote only once a day,a if you vote more it voids that vote it does say that you can vote once a day though. It is written just underneath the 'Thank you' button you click to vote.

Pete


----------



## Mike.C (12 Dec 2013)

Chrispy":o76bbfyo said:


> Hmmm, sorry to pour water on your fire Pete but haves you read the rules? I've just had a quick look and it seems to say that you can only vote once for any entrant, and any multiple voting will be voided! hope this is not the case for all the effort that's been going on.



You may vote for each wish once a day.

2236 =D> =D> 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## bassethound (12 Dec 2013)

2241 

Ted...


----------



## Jethro (12 Dec 2013)

+1  =D> 


Geoff


----------



## nev (13 Dec 2013)

2262 bump


----------



## bassethound (13 Dec 2013)

2268 

Ted...


----------



## nev (13 Dec 2013)

do we keep voting? weve gone past the deadline but its still accepting votes


----------



## boysie39 (13 Dec 2013)

Right up until they threaten to shoot .


----------



## Paul Chapman (13 Dec 2013)

2272 :ho2


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Dec 2013)

It seems that we are waiting for the final round of winners one of whom will receive £5,000. Not sure why the votes are still going in and whether they are recognised or not. Again thank you all for the support that you have given, I really appreciate it.

Pete


----------



## John. B (14 Dec 2013)

Showing 2286 this morning, but did not accept any more votes! =D> =D> =D> 

John. B


----------



## bassethound (14 Dec 2013)

2297 

Ted


----------



## Jethro (14 Dec 2013)

one more  =D> 

Geoff


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 Dec 2013)

2310 - it's accepted mine.


----------



## MickCheese (15 Dec 2013)

Accepted mine just now. 

Mick


----------



## boysie39 (15 Dec 2013)

=D> =D> and mine 2313 =D> =D>


----------



## John. B (15 Dec 2013)

2314 seems i'm back in :shock: :shock: :shock: #-o #-o (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Dec 2013)

2317


----------



## winemaker (15 Dec 2013)

2317


----------



## Lons (15 Dec 2013)

2324

When is the closing date for votes?

Bob


----------



## Phil Pascoe (15 Dec 2013)

11.12.13


----------



## bassethound (15 Dec 2013)

2331


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Dec 2013)

Apparently the last two sets of winners are delayed and not announced yet. They will be notified first by Intuit, I haven't heard anything so am not holding my breathe LOL. 

Pete


----------



## Paul Chapman (16 Dec 2013)

2337 :ho2


----------



## nev (16 Dec 2013)

+1


----------



## winemaker (16 Dec 2013)

2345


----------



## boysie39 (16 Dec 2013)

+1 = 2347 .


----------



## nicguthrie (16 Dec 2013)

2351

I wonder when they'll stop accepting?


----------



## mind_the_goat (16 Dec 2013)

Till someone updates the web site.
As most of the winners have been announced it would seem a little pointless to keep pushing the button, unless it's for your own enjoyment of course 

Let us know how it goes Pete...then I suggest you get the thread closed, this could run on for weeks.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Dec 2013)

mind_the_goat":bcvibvym said:


> Till someone updates the web site.
> As most of the winners have been announced it would seem a little pointless to keep pushing the button, unless it's for your own enjoyment of course
> 
> Let us know how it goes Pete...then I suggest you get the thread closed, this could run on for weeks.




Good point. I don't think ant votes now will have any effect on the final result. Chas, could you close this post please and as soon as I hear one way or the other I will let you all know via a separate thread.

Thanks again to everyone for all the support in this 

Pete


----------

